# Charlie photo Album



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Charlie sharing his bad with his small human


----------



## KingLuke1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Aww, cute photo. Your child and your dog are cute looking.


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That is so beautiful


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Charlie In Doolin. Our favorite place in Ireland for a long walks


----------



## suertebulldog (Sep 3, 2015)

beatiful


----------



## patco (Apr 16, 2015)

What a cute picture. The little girl is cute too. They love each other!


----------



## Nick Eccles (Oct 13, 2016)

Beautiful Child & Dog


----------

